

A Working Programmer's Guide to Type-Indexed Values - Hank_Lenzi
http://ocaml.janestreet.com/?q=node/37

======
mgreenbe
A neat trick, but---as one of the commenters points out---manual dictionary
passing is a bit much. I would love Haskell, but for laziness...

